

Qt compiled to JavaScript - azakai
http://vps2.etotheipiplusone.com:30176/redmine/projects/emscripten-qt/wiki/Demos

======
albertzeyer
Blog post: [http://ssj-gz.blogspot.de/2013/01/emscripten-qt-progress-
fas...](http://ssj-gz.blogspot.de/2013/01/emscripten-qt-progress-faster-
better.html)

Code: <http://qt.gitorious.org/~ssj/qt/emscripten-qt>

Other report:
[http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTI3N...](http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTI3NDc)

Related:

<http://qt-project.org/wiki/Qt_for_Google_Native_Client>

<https://gitorious.org/qmlweb>

------
stewie2
WoW! this is cool!

